# Potting media



## RNCollins (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a lot of
Soil Perfector®

http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/perfector_overview.html#.VCqKgGK9KSN

and
Turface®

http://www.repotme.com/orchid-potting-media/Turface.html

left over from planting Cypripediums.

Would you use it on Paphs and Phrags?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2014)

depends on the pH. How much is, "a lot.."?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 30, 2014)

These materials (calcined clay and ceramic) could certainly be used in a small percentage in a mix without causing any harm, as a heavier substitute for fine perlite perhaps, but I see then as too heavy and fine to use in a high percentage. While they prevent compaction as a soil amendment, they would fill up the empty space in a bark mix or similar, having the opposite effect. Wouldn't have much effect of pH in an organic based mix.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> depends on the pH. How much is, "a lot.."?



I've got a 3 gallon bag. I used some for the Cypripediums but now I have a lot left over that I don't know what to do with.


----------



## troy (Sep 30, 2014)

Seems like great stuff, try it out on a plant you don't care about! like a maudie something or other haha. J.k.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

$5!


----------

